# Keel Roller vs Cross Member Pad



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I am looking to add some form of protection on the rear cross member of my trailer to protect the keel of my skiff. I have yet to hit the rear cross member (my bunks are very close to each other) but i pucker up every time i go to nose the skiff on the trailer. Just wondering which would be a better/more practical route to protect the keel from possibly contacting the rear cross member? 

Cross member pad

























Rear keel roller


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

if you're dry launching and loading, i would recommend a roller.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I added a Stoltz pad over the new straight axle I put on my RamLin trailer and it works great for scuff protection on really steep ramps.

Although I would never replace the 18" Stoltz roller on the rear cross member with one because its what really gets all the load until the boat is around 1/3rd up the trailer.

The pad is like $12 and you can use tie wraps to hold it on, so I would go that route for piece of mind.


----------

